# Orange Betta



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

I've been browsing e-bay at bettas (not to buy; just browsing) and it said "rare" orange betta. Are orange betta's rare? I know some e-bayers will say anything but then it referred to bettysplendens and I think it said rare-ish on her site?

Just asking as its not something I'd have ever thought was rare...


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i don't think they are. o.0 i got a lovely orange fella from the pet store a while back:


----------



## Atolon (Jan 10, 2011)

That's a beautiful colored betta Luimeril


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

thank you. :3 he's sorta a rescue. he had this funky cottony stuff in his cup when i went up to the pet store, and they gave him to me. >.> he was more of a "shut up already" gift, because i was complaining loudly about the state of the store that day. o.0 dead fish in every tank, dead goldies, the bettas cups were nasty. his was way worse, though. now, he's a spoiled betta, who builds the BIGGEST bubble nests ever. lol


----------



## Atolon (Jan 10, 2011)

Hehe, well, he's turned out wonderfully. His color stands out a lot! =)


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

thanks. :3 only thing about him that bugs me, is his rays curl up. he's a CT, and they apparently are sensitive to certain things. x-X i've tried everything i can think of to uncurl his rays, but nothing works. D: oh, well. he's healthy, very happy, and beautiful. :3


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

A CT's rays curl up in hard water, btw  But you may already know. I myself have an orange betta dipsydoodlenoodle! He's in my avatar ^^


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

yep. :d i tried using IAL leaves to soften it, but it didn't work. x-X


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

@Dipsy , I just bought her Red double tail from her. He is gorgeous. That orange female was 20 pounds last time I looked. Stupid...haha!!


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

weluvbettas said:


> @Dipsy , I just bought her Red double tail from her. He is gorgeous. That orange female was 20 pounds last time I looked. Stupid...haha!!


I know stupid isn't it?
I loved her pinky butterfly girl she had (in the same pics as the orange girl).

I have 2 orange bettas, so I didn't think they were rate!


----------

